
Why Google+ will succeed wildly. At first. - joshuacc
http://goodexperience.com/2011/07/why-google-will-succe.php
======
garyrichardson
Just because you can't do it now, doesn't mean you won't use it if you could.

"If you look at how people use their horses, the majority of them don't go
over 15mph."

We'll see what happens with G+ vs. Facebook. I suspect there will be feature
list battle coming up. Aside from patents, there isn't much stopping Facebook
and Google from stealing each other's improvements.

------
Hisoka
Right on the money. Filtering who reads your messages isn't a pain point, nor
does it appeal to our psychological senses. It's just a technical feature... a
feature that only a software engineer would obsess about, and turn into a
full-fledged product. Sorta like "Color".

~~~
tborthwick
Filtering IS a pain point if you have very different audiences amongst your
facebook 'friends', like real friends vs co-workers vs parents. Not having
filtering may prevent you from making a personal post that would be funny to
your friends but crude to others. The author asks how many people want fewer
readers of their posts, but for non-technical users, number of readers isn't a
concern at all. Publishing something embarrassing then remembering your
grandmother is now a friend, on the other hand, is an annoying concern.

There's still a question, though, of whether people will think it's worth the
effort to categorize all their contacts. I'm not sure how many will bother.

~~~
DennisP
If Google+ said "here's your list of several hundred contacts, now categorize
them" I would never get around to it.

But what they mainly present me with is three contacts at a time, always
visible, and it just takes a couple clicks to categorize one. Then I get to
see who pops up next. Every time I go on g+ I do a few of them without really
thinking about it. And if you saw my hard disk you'd see I'm not much for
organizing at all, generally.

